# Peugot 406 in & out!!! Loads of Pics!!!



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably way to many pics, but any how...I offered to clean this 406 before it was put up for sale, it was looking a little sorry for its self, fairly confident it hadn't had a wash for a year or so i knew this would be a heavy detail... I knew it would need attention everywhere , inside and out...









Mold had started to grow...








Doubt here had ever been washed...








or here



























To add to this the entire passenger side was heavly scratched, a couple went the whole length of the car! I can only put down to narrow lanes and bushes...It was quite hard to capture the whole side at once due to the light so here's a few panels at a time...


































No Picture of the outside wash process. Here's how I went about it... Complete Power rinse everywhere... Shuts, Gaps, Handles and Arches soaked with APC and agitated with a range of brushes - Rinsed again, then 2BM all round with Chemical guys Maxi suds II ... Rinsed and dryed and here's what i was left with...
No Gloss -








Heavy Swirls -









I tackled to worst side 1st as i kinda had a feeling it could take quite a few passes to correct all the scratches....Didn't take photo's of everything i did, but you should get an idea how it went from these... I used the Menz range, Power Gloss through to PO85RD with LC yellow and orange pads for cutting and polishing and Rubbish boys Red Waffle Finishing pad to finish with (love that pad!)

Front to rear Door...excuss the tape ::








50/50 rear door to rear qtr...








At last - pretty much defect free...
















Rough 50/50 with Power Gloss








Rough 50/50 refined with Final Finish PO 85PD








C Pillar








C pillar After...









Also found this down the bottom of the sill 
B4...








After...









A whole side complete...this was after an IPA wipe down (1-1 with water) Coat of Poorboys polish and PB's Natty Red Wax - Black trim treated to Black WoW

















These are round the other side - although it wasn't full of scratches I still had the usual to deal with...










After not to many passes and thankfuly no need for Menzerna Power Gloss (S34A)....... I achived this...with just Menz 85RD3.02 / LC Orange pad & PO85RD RB's Red Finishing pad









Moving round to the Bonnet...

50/50 before refining...








During








After...









Round the back to the Bumper...Never used a Rotary on a bumper b4...Have always been advised not to - but I though if i took it easy and at low speed not generating heat and taking extra care, what harm would it do....
B4








After...









Interior and Engine still to come, but i hit the submit button instead of preview...:wall:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looking great so far


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mate thats a stunning job  cant wait for the rest


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

On to the inside  Doubt this 406 had even been acquainted with a hoover b4, let alone an interior cleaner... Not to many b4s of the carpets as i wanted to get cracking on the large task in hand...Belive me it was like a mobile ashtray with a smell to match!

Missed the Ashtray???








Would you put a drink in there??

















Or would you want air coming through these??


























Funky Pink Stain???









I'd usualy use AG Interior Cleaner, however i'd just run out of this and had just recived Chemical Guys Fabric Clean...Absalulty love this product...Way more effective than AG, cheaper and the fact you dilute it yourself makes it a winner in my eyes....Sprayed on the area - left for 30secs aggitated with a soft bristle brush (hard bristle brush for carpets) dirt removed with a old clean chamios (thought they'd come in handy one day lol) and dried with a MF cloth...

After a Good Hoover and Brush...








Interior was tackled b4 the wash, hence the dirty bumper etc...










Eewwww....

















Pretty sure these didn't come with a two tone interior









Carpets Before...


















Carpets clean again....
















The mess at the bottom is where a rubber trim is missing...:thumb:









After i'd hit the carpets with the Fabric Clean, it was on the the seats...hadn't properly cleaned to pedals at this point....

50/50 !!!









After one hit all over... kinda new it might need two attempts!









Better....


















Ashley much better lol...









Fresh Air again...
















Funky Pink Stain gone...








Rear's all done - including all the door cards etc



















Even after giving the seats doorcards and carpets a through seeing to, it still reeked of smoke. Wanting to get this 406 back up to a decent condition, I tackled the headlining. Spliting the Roof into 6 sections I hit it with the Fabric clean - soft brush and chamois...
B4








After









B4

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









After - Bad lighting sorry....









A few finished - like i havn't posted enough photos up :lol:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

And Finaly some shots of the engine bay!!! Nearly Finished!!! Engine bay was washed when i did the intial wash. I covered all electric points with foil, soaked everywhere with AG engine cleaner and rinsed with the pressure washer... After this i sprayed everywhere with AG and rubber care and left the shine...To finish off i polished any paint with CG's polish and dress any surrounding plastics with Black WoW..

Engine B4



























Engine After

Not Perfect, but not bad for very little time spent on it....



























And to Finish off....Promise no more photos after these...



























Excuse the stuff in the boot :lol:




































Thanks for taking the time out to look - hope it wasn't to painful...

Any comments most welcome good or bad....cheers....:wave:


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

What a turn around!
How had was the scratch's on the door to get out?
How long it take you?
Thanks bro:thumb:


----------



## Blue11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fantastic job mate!!!!!

Bet the job cost more than the value of the car!

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice turn around there!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

that really was a mess. great job mate :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Wizard said:


> What a turn around!
> How had was the scratch's on the door to get out?
> How long it take you?
> Thanks bro:thumb:


The scratched side took roughly 3-4 hours, working my way through the Menz range a panel at a time...hiting the deeper one's a couple of times before moving on up...quite a bit of effort! The whole job took 3 days working in the evenings after work :buffer:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue11 said:


> Fantastic job mate!!!!!
> 
> Bet the job cost more than the value of the car!
> 
> :thumb:


Best thing I did it as a freebie....:wall:


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, have tripled the value of that car at least!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice job:thumb:
it looks great


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I really enjoyed that, never can have too many pics mate, especially when it looks like that, you really have done a cracking job!*


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

As I've commented many times before, this is the type of everyday car I love seeing on DW... fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

Amazing mate, nice one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

cracking turn around there mate, did a great job.

How many hrs in total do you reckon?


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a great turn around. Great correction work on the nasty scratches.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

graet work on the interior, imho the hardest part of cleaning an old car


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

NornIron said:


> As I've commented many times before, this is the type of everyday car I love seeing on DW... fantastic job :thumb:


I agree I love seeing everyday cars turned around.

You could have had more pics I still enjoyed reading the post.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> cracking turn around there mate, did a great job.
> 
> How many hrs in total do you reckon?


Err...Good Question!!! At least 7 hours the 1st day and probably 6 hrs in total over the next 2 days!! A grand total of 13 hours :doublesho


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> I agree I love seeing everyday cars turned around.
> 
> You could have had more pics I still enjoyed reading the post.


More pics...:lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work 

What LED lamp is that, i need to get a new inspection tool, my halogen flood light is past its best!

thanks,
Dan


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> Great work
> 
> What LED lamp is that, i need to get a new inspection tool, my halogen flood light is past its best!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan!

I got the torch from i4detailing a while ago...its not great in daylight but works well with a camera shot! Its very similar to this one http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/LED_Pocket_Swirl_Torch_1.html


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

AGRE said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> I got the torch from i4detailing a while ago...its not great in daylight but works well with a camera shot! Its very similar to this one http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/LED_Pocket_Swirl_Torch_1.html


Awesome!! I'll have to grab one of those - cheap as chips 

:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That's amazing! What a turnaround.. Love it!

Nice work on the interior especially :thumb:


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Did you get rid of the smell of ****, and if so how did you achieve that?

Great job! :thumb: You must have had a lot of patience!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Selling it now will be no problem ! 
You definately earned some of the profits the owner will make selling it !:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

trenchfoot said:


> Did you get rid of the smell of ****, and if so how did you achieve that?
> 
> Great job! :thumb: You must have had a lot of patience!


Thanks chap....

The smell went eventually!!! I cleaned everything inside throughly. Wasn't untill I did the headlining, it started to shift! Chemical guys cherry air freshner everywhere helped 2 :lol:


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Absolutely outstanding turnaround! You should be proud of that job mate! 

I've always had a soft spot for the 406 :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That car was rancid, you performed a near miracle, great result, well done :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Looking good, any potential buyer is going to be impressed especially when they look at the engine. First impressions count for a lot.


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a fantastic job it's like looking at two different cars, great write up too you deserve a medal:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great work there,Ive got a d9 406 and the first few pics nearly made me cry! The interior was especially manky.
How easy did you find the paint to correct? I havent had the balls to use my DA in anger yet!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Amazing work there, totaly different car now! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing work mate, one of the most impressive i've seen so far!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow - very nice work - looks awesome now. Great work on the interior :thumb:

Is that your Transit Sportvan lurking in the background?!


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey m8.

kickazz job there 

I plan on doing my black 406 this friday.

Would u mind typing which pad n polish combo u did without the pics? 

I have the same kit it looks like

Thx


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice job looks great


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

TOP effort mate

these (imo) are great to do, you certainly see a better diference in something like this than on an already clean supercar. 

bet the owner was chuffed to bits, it will certainly sell now!!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovin all the comments! Thank you all very much! Its always great to get complements especially from fellow detailers on here :buffer:



RoverIain said:


> Great work there,Ive got a d9 406 and the first few pics nearly made me cry! The interior was especially manky.
> How easy did you find the paint to correct? I havent had the balls to use my DA in anger yet!


Paint was actualy a pleasure to correct not to hard or soft - kinda in the middle :lol: Go for it!! dare i say its quite forgiving - no need for anger :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Rich H said:


> Wow - very nice work - looks awesome now. Great work on the interior :thumb:
> 
> Is that your Transit Sportvan lurking in the background?!


No unfortunatly not!!! Thats the neigbours!!! Gagin to wax it for him, but he's happy enough with AG aquawax !!! Mines the orange standard one!!!


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

superb mate


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent stuff and a lovely finish:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome turnaround mate, looks fantastic now. :thumb:


----------



## BossDom (Nov 23, 2008)

Outstanding job..It’s really nice just to see a 'cup of tea' car for a change instead of flash cars all the time.

My hat goes off for you, for one of the best jobs I’ve seen on here..

:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Fantastic 406 .....cool :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice turn around, great attention to detail.

I especially like the work you did on the sill. Looks pretty much invisible.:thumb:


----------



## The_Hulk (Apr 2, 2007)

Simply amazing, looks literally brand new agian without a whole new respray!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent work, added loads of value to the sale of it now!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely first class work there - can't have too many pics either! :thumb:

Bet the owner fainted when they seen it. :doublesho

Think I'll get some fabric clean to add to my collection for cleaning my carpets, looks great stuff.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Not tried machine work yet but would love a raggedy car to try and achieve what you have 

You did a brilliant job which was exactly what I was searching back through the forum for... a "cup'o'tea" car as someone said.

Regards, Ian


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

You have doubled the value of that car mate, cracking work!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys - Car is now for sale on eBay


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

absolutely stunning work. I love these sort of normal cars being brought back to life.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Blue11 said:


> Fantastic job mate!!!!!
> 
> Bet the job cost more than the value of the car!
> 
> :thumb:


Lol!
Thats exactly what i thought.
Great work mate:thumb:


----------

